# how many courses of brick before the wood frame??



## flying haggis (30 Aug 2020)




----------



## Droogs (30 Aug 2020)

Following MikeG's instructions to the letter 

or how to lay bricks with a cold

Where did you get that pick, that must be deliberate


----------



## Trevanion (30 Aug 2020)

I've seen worse...


----------



## Droogs (30 Aug 2020)

I believe you Trev, I've been to Haverford West too


----------



## Blister (30 Aug 2020)

Wow , A bespoke brick wall


----------



## MikeG. (30 Aug 2020)

That's a very traditional style. You see it around here, often mixed with flint, and with broken tiles built in as well. Some people erroneously call it a clunch wall (clunch is a weird stone.....more on that if you're really bored). This is a bit "samey" to match that vernacular, but nonetheless, apart from the ghastly mortar, that will make an attractive wall.


----------



## clogs (30 Aug 2020)

just can't get the staff anymore......


----------



## Woody2Shoes (30 Aug 2020)

MikeG. said:


> ...(clunch is a weird stone.....more on that if you're really bored). ....


Chalk by another name! We've quite a bit of that round here - usually dressed rather than rough/random.
I hadn't realised that the term has been misused/expanded to describe not just the chalky stone material (whether dressed/shaped or not) to cover any wall made of inferior material - often in a rough/ragstone way, but not necessarily esp. "clunch-built" (which often as not, if Google is to be believed, has no clunch in it!).


----------



## MikeG. (30 Aug 2020)

Yes, chalk, but it's dug up from the ground wet, and doesn't dry into something hard for quite a while. This means it can be rough shaped with a spade/ adze/ axe/ froe, then set aside to harden. Around here it is sometimes used to build a whole building, and sometimes just used as quoins for a flint walled place.


----------



## DBT85 (30 Aug 2020)

That how mine felt as I was doing it


----------



## SamTheJarvis (31 Aug 2020)

Find it hilarious that the course next to the string line is vaguely straight.


----------



## MikeG. (31 Aug 2020)

Well, I for one would rather see a wall like this any day of the week rather than a flat expanse of stretcher bond.


----------



## Trevanion (31 Aug 2020)

How would the strength compare Mike?


----------



## MikeG. (31 Aug 2020)

Stretcher bond is half a brick thick. This wall is a brick thick. So this one would be stronger.


----------



## transatlantic (31 Aug 2020)

If they were odd sized/shaped bricks it might look better. But the fact that they're regular sized/shaped bricks makes it just look messy. I'd also guess that this would actually take more effort and more forethought ... so no .. I don't see the point.


----------



## Rorschach (31 Aug 2020)

The fact it is so bad must make it intentional and they are keeping to quite a neat string line at the top it seems.


----------



## sammy.se (31 Aug 2020)

The funniest thing is that I can see a couple of string lines, to keep things straight :-D


----------



## Rorschach (31 Aug 2020)




----------



## Droogs (31 Aug 2020)

Where's that one taken rorschach?


----------



## Trevanion (31 Aug 2020)

Droogs said:


> Where's that one taken rorschach?



Haverfordwest


----------



## MikeG. (31 Aug 2020)

sammy.se said:


> The funniest thing is that I can see a couple of string lines, to keep things straight :-D



Well it still needs to be straight on plan, so those lines aren't for the coursing but just to make sure the wall ends up in the right place.


----------



## Rorschach (31 Aug 2020)

No idea, I found it on google images. Just used it to illustrate my point that the wall they are building is most likely deliberate rather than just a poor job.


----------

